# Newbie from Lanc's



## wildcampo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Folks,
This is my first post and I'd just like to say best wishes to you all. I'm new to motor home/wild camping although on-and-off I've been wild camping with a tent for many years.   
I came across this site by chance yesterday, and in a nutshell, it's great to have the opportunity to be part of a like minded community. That said, I'm looking for any wild campsites reasonably close to the Leeds/Liverpool canal (we're going to do a couple of days cycling on the towpath)  anywhere between the Burnley and Bingley section. I'd appreciate it very much if anyone in the community can help? 
Kind regards
Greg


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wildside.


----------



## TWS (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Greg welcome to the wildside of life, yeah this is a great site for like minded M/H owners, loads of help and useful information.

Regards Tom


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi there and welcome hope you enjoy


----------



## Belgian (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, 
Welcome to the madside and wildhouse 
I'm sure you'll find an answer to all your questions here, if not: it's for free 
Enjoy


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome wildcampo, and enjoy the site. 

Happy Camping (Lancs Lad)


----------



## wildcampo (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi folks,

Sorry about the delay but many thanks for a warm welcome.

Regards
Greg


----------

